# Tipping for Botox/Juvederm Injections



## Vienne

Spent $700 today for procedure at my local medical spa. Do I tip the physician?  If so, how much? The unit of B was $104 and the Box of J was $595. This is a place where I also get nails done as well as waxing and I of course tip these people.


----------



## Swanky

I would not.


----------



## K Couture

lol agreed. u dont tip your physicians. In fact i make it a point only to tip where it is justified. I will never tip in Australia because the minimum wage is way too high. A friend of mine just started working part time as a receptionist at the gym and he gets 32 dollars an hour! But in the US and Canada i do tip because i know the minimum wage is much lower and unskilled workers within the service industry do rely on tips to make ends meet. Medical professionals and physicians earn enough as it is so there is no need to tip them.


----------



## lelgin

Nope, no tipping for injections from a physician or nurse.


----------



## Vienne

Thank you


----------

